# GTA IV graphic issue



## Ramije (Jun 10, 2008)

Marry Christmas to everybody 

I have a problem with graphics in the game.I cant change them and I dont know why.I have everything more than the recommended requirements but only he GPU is 8600GTS 256MB GDDR3.
When I want to change the settings it says: "Warning: Your graphics settings are near,or exceed,the suggested resource imits for your system.
It is recommend that you reduce your graphic settings in order to run the game optimally".

What does it mean? And if it means that I cant play in higher settings can I do something in the video card setting control center (catalyst)? or install something?



EDIT: Ive installed the latest nVidia drivers!


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

unfortunately you really need atleast a 512 MB card to run this game, though I would suggest a 260 nvidia atleast (868 mb i think) or a 1 gb radeon card to play highest settings

unless you overclock your card, which im not even sure if you can nor would I recommend it, your gonna have to get a better card if you want to raise the graphics on the game


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I doubt you can even play the game

put all the settings on lowest possible

I have a GTX 260 and I can only play GTA 4 on medium settings


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Mcninjaguy, are you sure you've got the right graphcis drivers installed and the GTA4 options setup correctly? I can play at mostly high settings (except for the disabled 'highest' settings for future cards) with an 8800GT and E6850, over 30fps with high detail and high draw distance. Run the benchmark configure test thing in the Options screen. The GTX260 should fly.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

@ koala
At the this time, the 200 series are suffering the worst performance on GTA IV, my single 280 can only obtain 25fps with everything maxed out.

Answering the original poster. A 256mb card will only be able to run GTA IV on the lowest possible settings. Rockstar have put an auto-detect system in GTA so GTA can be played as smoothly as possible. If you try and increase the settings even with the graphical restrictions off, you will find the performance will drastically drop.
Also the 8600GTS is a low-end budget card manily for some light gaming and office work. It does not have the power to play high-end games to their fullest.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I know its the drivers and how badly GTA4 is ported to PC thats why my GTX 260 is having problems.

I wish this wasn't true.


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

thats harsh about the 260, I have a 4870 1 GB (100259-1GL) and have everything maxed, high and highest, 1650 rez and am pulling 55 FPS on average

finally solved a problem with the graphics though, took myself almost a week, when I disabled bloom in the game in the visualsettings.dat file I was finally able to eliminate these pesky red/green boxes with crosses in them from flashing all over the screen, rockstar needs to fix their damn game!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What they did was port to game from the 360. The 360 uses ATI graphics technology so ATI users will benefit from the performance as not much (if any) of the code for rendering was changed. However for Nvidia users they coded from scratch (they could of used the PS3 codes though as PS3 uses Nv tech).

Devs are become more slack with the testing department. Its because of the internet they are now able to release patches if they is a major problem. Its also due to deadlines. The company looses money the longer a game stays in development. So they release it as quickly as possible so start earning that lost money and then patch it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> What they did was port to game from the 360. The 360 uses ATI graphics technology so ATI users will benefit from the performance as not much (if any) of the code for rendering was changed. However for Nvidia users they coded from scratch (they could of used the PS3 codes though as PS3 uses Nv tech).
> 
> Devs are become more slack with the testing department. Its because of the internet they are now able to release patches if they is a major problem. Its also due to deadlines. The company looses money the longer a game stays in development. So they release it as quickly as possible so start earning that lost money and then patch it.


sucks to be the consumer sometimes


----------

